# cdrecord

## craftyc

when I type cdrecord -scanbus I get this error. Is there anyway to solve it? Other posts that I have read didn't work for me.

root@craftyc-ftp root # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

Thanks.

----------

## proxy

make sure you have generic scsi support comiled into your kernel, that fixed it for me

----------

## Jeevz

Make sure you didn't forget to pass hdc=ide-scsi to your kernel (in this case hdc is the cd-burner, replace it with yours). 

For example, this is a snapshot of my /boot/grub/menu.lst

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x318 hdd=ide-scsi
```

My CD-burner is hdd.

Hope that helps.

----------

## craftyc

I'm trying it now. I'll post the results when I've finished.

----------

## craftyc

Thanks guys. Everythings working now.

----------

